# Collection Update



## parvi_17 (Sep 18, 2008)

It has been a while since I last updated my collection. I have really downsized, but I have also added a few plants. Unfortunately several of my most beloved plants were lost last fall when a sudden frost struck one night in the middle of a warm week (so I hadn't brought my plants back in yet). Luckily most survived thanks to the protection provided by the coldframe they were in. Needless to say, I brought all the plants in at the end of August this year so that doesn't happen again. I will be doing a lot of shopping over the next few weeks so this will be updated again soon.

Paphs:

P. (S Gratrix x bellatulum) x micranthum
P. (Yerba Buena x Golden Days) x spicerianum
P. Al Hill
P. armeniacum
P. bellatulum
P. delenatii
P. Dragon Flag x Patsey Boersma
P. Envy Green
P. Fanaticum
P. hangianum
P. helenae
P. Ho Chi Minh
P. In-Charm Handel
P. insigne
P. Joyce Hasegawa
P. Lady Isabel
P. Lynleigh Koopowitz
P. Magic Lantern (x2)
P. malipoense (x4)
P. micranthum (x4)
P. micranthum var. eburneum
P. Norito Hasegawa
P. Pinocchio
P. Primcolor
P. Satin Smoke
P. spicerianum (x3)
P. Winston Churchill 'Indomitable' FCC/AOS
P. Winston Churchill 'Indomitable' FCC/AOS x gratrxianum
P. Wossner Armenijack
P. Wossner Butterfly
P. Z4135 x charlesworthii

Phrags:

P. Carol Kanzer
P. Eric Young 'Rocket Fire' 4N x Rosy Charm 4N
P. Grande
P. schlimii

Mexipedium xerophyticum

Cyps:

C. californicum
C. Emil
C. Gisela (x2)
C. parviflorum (x2)
C. passerinum 
C. pubescens (x5)
C. reginae (x2)
C. Ulla Silkens

Others:

Amerorchis rotundifolia (a large patch)
Bletilla striata
Cattleya NOID (yellow)
Coelogyne tomentosa
Dendrobium nobile
Neofinetia falcata
Neo. falcata (yellow form)
Phal. Baldan's Kaleidscope


----------



## JeanLux (Sep 19, 2008)

very nice collection you have there; what extentions are you thinking of?? Jean


----------



## parvi_17 (Sep 19, 2008)

Thank you! Well I always have a huge list of plants that I want... but I guess right now what I want most is Paph vietnamense, and more Phrags, and some more Cyps.


----------



## toddybear (Sep 19, 2008)

I recognize a few of Paramounts and Clouds offerings! We have 8 paphs in common.


----------



## parvi_17 (Sep 19, 2008)

toddybear said:


> I recognize a few of Paramounts and Clouds offerings! We have 8 paphs in common.



Definately a few from Paramount, but not from Cloud's... I would really like to order from him sometime though.


----------



## parvi_17 (Sep 19, 2008)

I forgot that I had a Cyp Emil! I added it to the list.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Sep 20, 2008)

toddybear said:


> I recognize a few of Paramounts and Clouds offerings!...




LOL, I was thinking the same thing!

parvi, are you coming down for the Calgary orchid show Oct 3 - 5?


----------



## parvi_17 (Sep 20, 2008)

Yoyo_Jo said:


> LOL, I was thinking the same thing!
> 
> parvi, are you coming down for the Calgary orchid show Oct 3 - 5?



Yes! I will be coming to the Calgary show for the first time this year. I am VERY excited.


----------



## parvi_17 (Sep 20, 2008)

Just realized I forgot another plant: Cyp. reginae f. albolabium. Sheesh! It can be hard to remember all my plants.


----------



## lily (Sep 22, 2008)

hi Parvi, did you get your micranthum var. eburneum from orchid inn? has it bloomed for you yet?


----------



## parvi_17 (Sep 22, 2008)

lily said:


> hi Parvi, did you get your micranthum var. eburneum from orchid inn? has it bloomed for you yet?



I bought that plant from a member of my society but it did originate from Orchid Inn. It has not yet flowered but likely will soon.


----------



## lily (Sep 23, 2008)

wow....I used to have one...but it died.....=(


----------



## parvi_17 (Sep 23, 2008)

lily said:


> wow....I used to have one...but it died.....=(



Aw that's too bad! This is a hard plant to get and I was lucky to find it.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 24, 2008)

I'm waiting for the Secret Destroyer to get tired of the ones he has strewn around the greenhouse floor, then I'll hopefully get the castaways! :evil:


----------



## parvi_17 (Oct 12, 2008)

*Update*

Well, after attending a show and a society meeting, here is my current list (all the new additions are bolded):

Paphs:

P. (S Gratrix x bellatulum) x micranthum
P. (Yerba Buena x Golden Days) x spicerianum
P. Al Hill
P. armeniacum
P. bellatulum
P. delenatii (x2 - *added 1*)
*P. thaianum*
*P. charlesworthii*
*P. tranlienianum*
*P. villosum*
*P. malipoense x jackii*
*P. Gloria Naugle*
P. Dragon Flag x Patsey Boersma
P. Envy Green
P. Fanaticum
P. hangianum
P. helenae
P. Ho Chi Minh
P. In-Charm Handel
P. insigne
P. Joyce Hasegawa
P. Lady Isabel
P. Lynleigh Koopowitz
P. Magic Lantern (x2)
P. malipoense (x4)
P. micranthum (x5 - *added 1*)
P. micranthum var. eburneum
P. Norito Hasegawa
P. Pinocchio
P. Primcolor
P. Satin Smoke
P. spicerianum (x4 - *added 1*)
P. Winston Churchill 'Indomitable' FCC/AOS
P. Winston Churchill 'Indomitable' FCC/AOS x gratrxianum
P. Wossner Armenijack
P. Wossner Butterfly
P. Z4135 x charlesworthii

Phrags:

P. Carol Kanzer
P. Eric Young 'Rocket Fire' 4N x Rosy Charm 4N
P. Grande
P. schlimii
*P. Sedenii 'Blush'*
*P. Memoria Dick Clements*
*P. Memoria Dick Clements flavum*
*P. Hanne Popow*

Mexipedium xerophyticum

Cyps:

C. californicum
C. Emil
C. Gisela (x2)
C. parviflorum (x2)
C. passerinum 
C. pubescens (x11 - *added 6*)
C. reginae (x2)
C. reginae f. albolabium
*C. Sebastian*
C. Ulla Silkens

Others:

Amerorchis rotundifolia (can't count how many)
Bletilla albostriata
Cattleya NOID (yellow)
Coelogyne tomentosa
Neofinetia falcata
Neo. falcata (yellow form)
Phal. Baldan's Kaleidscope
*Doritis pulcherrima*
*Den. Thai Jeng x compactum*


----------



## parvi_17 (Oct 13, 2008)

I got an ID on my yellow Catt - it is a Potinara 24 Carat 'Lea' AM/AOS. Found the tag stuck deep into the basket so I couldn't see it before.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 14, 2008)

Oh, that's a good one. Interesting collection, thanx for posting.


----------



## Kyle (Oct 14, 2008)

Where did you get the Winston Churchill? If you ever get a division, I would be very interested.

Kyle


----------



## parvi_17 (Oct 14, 2008)

Kyle said:


> Where did you get the Winston Churchill? If you ever get a division, I would be very interested.
> 
> Kyle



I got my Winston Churchill from Forestview Gardens in Vancouver. It is a small seedling, which I thought was weird because considering this is a specific clone ('Indomitable'), I thought you would only be able to get it as a division. However, I heard that Orchids Limited has figured out how to clone some Paphs (namely delenatii); do you think maybe this is a clone?


----------



## Kyle (Oct 14, 2008)

Hmm.... I will see Terry from Forestview in a couple of weeks and I will ask him. I suspect maybe it is a selfing. Which would be interesting too.

I believe Dr. Orchid has successfully cloned some stuff. But I think he is still a ways away from producing enough plants to make a famous clone like WC $20. How big is the plant?

Kyle


----------



## parvi_17 (Oct 14, 2008)

Kyle said:


> Hmm.... I will see Terry from Forestview in a couple of weeks and I will ask him. I suspect maybe it is a selfing. Which would be interesting too.
> 
> I believe Dr. Orchid has successfully cloned some stuff. But I think he is still a ways away from producing enough plants to make a famous clone like WC $20. How big is the plant?
> 
> Kyle



It is only maybe 3" in leafspan.


----------



## parvi_17 (Dec 10, 2009)

*Time for an Update!*

Here goes... I'm too lazy to go and physically look at and write down every plant I have so hopefully I won't forget anything!

Paphs:
P. (malipoense x jackii)
P. (micranthum x jackii)
P. (S. Gratrix x bellatulum) x micranthum
P. (In-Charm Greenery x spicerianum)
P. (Z4135 x charlesworthii)
P. Al Hill
P. armeniacum
P. bellatulum #1
P. bellatulum #2
P. Clair de Lune
P. charlesworthii
P. charlesworthii f. sandowiae
P. delenatii #1
P. delenatii #2
P. delenatii f. albinum
P. druryi
P. emersonii
P. Envy Green
P. fairrieanum
P. Fanaticum #1
P. Fanaticum #2
P. Gloria Naugle
P. hangianum
P. Harold Koopowitz
P. helenae
P. Ho Chi Minh
P. insigne
P. insigne f. sanderianum
P. Joyce Hasegawa
P. Little Alexander
P. Magic Lantern
P. malipoense #1
P. malipoense #2
P. micranthum #1
P. micranthum #2
P. micranthum #3
P. micranthum #4
P. micranthum #5
P. micranthum #6
P. micranthum var. eburneum
P. niveum
P. Norito Hasegawa
P. Pinocchio
P. Primcolor
P. rothschildianum
P. sanderianum
P. Satin Smoke
P. Shun-Fa Golden
P. spicerianum #1
P, spicerianum #2
P. spicerianum #3
P. tranlienianum
P. vietnamense #1
P. vietnamense #2
P. villosum #1
P. villosum #2
P. wilhelminiae
P. Winston Churchill 
P. Wossner Armenijack
P. Wossner Butterfly
P. Wossner Vietnam Love
P. Wossner Vietnam Star

Phrags:
Mexi. xerophyticum
P. (April Fool x besseae)
P. (Patti MacHale x besseae) #1
P. (Patti MacHale x besseae) #2
P. (Patti MacHale x besseae) #3
P. (Sedenii x Conchiferum)
P. (Taras x schlimii)
P. besseae
P. Cardinale #1
P. Cardinale #2
P. Cardinale #3
P. Hanne Popow
P. longifolium f. gracile
P. Longueville
P. Memoria Dick Clements
P. mem. dick Clements (flavum)
P. Olaf Gruss
P. Rosy Gem
P. Ruby Slippers
P. schlimii #1
P. schlimii #2
P. schlimii #3
P. Sedenii
P. Sedenii 'Candidulum' #1
P. Sedenii 'Candidulum' #2

Cyps:
C. Aki Pastel
C. debile
C. Emil
C. Gisela #1
C. Gisela #2
C. Gisela #3
C. montanum #1
C. montanum #2
C. parviflorum var. makasin #1
C. parviflorum var. makasin #2
C. parviflorum var. makasin #3
C. parviflorum var. pubescens #1
C. parviflorum var. pubescens #2
C. parviflorum var. pubescens #3
C. parviflorum var. pubescens #4
C. parviflorum var. pubescens #5
C. parviflorum var. pubescens #6
C. parviflorum var. pubescens #7
C. parviflorum var. pubescens #8
C. parviflorum var. pubescens #9
C. parviflorum var. pubescens #10
C. passerinum #1
C. passerinum #2
C. reginae #1
C. reginae #2
C. reginae #3
C. Sebastian
C. Ulla Silkens #1
C. Ulla Silkens #2

Others:
Amerorchis (Platanthera) rotundifolia 
Angraecum sesquipidale
Bletilla striata
Brassavola nodosa
B. leptanthum
Calanthe vestita
Cirrhopetalum lepidum
Coelogyne tomentosa
Comparettia macroplectron
Comparettia speciosa
Ctna. Why Not
Dendrobium (Thai Gem x compactum)
D. aberrans
D. aphyllum
D. cuthbertsonii
D. kingianum
D. kingianum f. album
D. loddigesii
D. New Century
D. nobile
D. parishii
D. Ueang Pheung
Diodonopsis erinacea
Dracula houtteana
D. vampira
Leptotes bicolor
Lep. unicolor
Lycaste skinneri
Maxillaria tenuifolia
Neofinetia falcata
Neo. falcata (unknown yellow cultivar)
Oerstedella centradenia
Otaara (SL psyche x Ctna. Why Not)
Phalaenopsis (formerly Dtps.) (Mount Lip x Chain Xen Pearl)
Phal Baldan's Kaleidoscope
Phal (formerly Doritis) pulcherrima var. chumpornensis
Phal (formerly Dtps.) Kenneth Schubert
Potinara Twentyfour Carat
Schoenorchis fragrans

I also have a few NOID Paphs and Dendrobiums.

Hopefully I'll get some photos uploaded soon; I have a few things in spike and bloom right now.


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 11, 2009)

Great list Joe!!!! Jean


----------

